# 4.86 Acre Lot Running Prices By Ya



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

209000 sq ft of blacktop 4.87 acres
4300 square ft of sidewalk .1 acres

30 events plowing close to 100 inches of snow a year average.
35-40 events salting on average season.

Calcium Chloride only on sidewalks

Going to use a hoe/wheel loader and a pickup.
Just a blower for walks when cant shovel.

my prices

To plow for season 27000
Price to Shovel walks 1800
Salt Lot 11500
Price to salt walks 1600


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Your salting prices would be on the cheap side. For me anyways.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Prices would seem great if I were the contractor, however I feel that it may sell for 25-30 K total


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

MatthewG;1493987 said:


> Prices would seem great if I were the contractor, however I feel that it may sell for 25-30 K total


Everyones costs are different. In this case my cost is going to be almost 35 to 40 grand. If its a bad year every event after that I'm looking at 500 to 800 dollars cost. Someone could come in with two trucks and a shovel crew but one bad storm and they will fail and then they will get fired at won't get paid

I get what your saying though


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

How could you possibly make any money at those prices?
I was thinking double that without blinking an eye...after sharping my pencil and looking at your prices...I am hoping that those are your costs and you are going to add your profit on top of that.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*My .02 worth*

Since it hasn't been brought up to this point, what size wheel loader and plow will you be utilizing on this job? Both will directly effect plowing time, thus changing the bid price.

At a minimum of 500 pounds per acre on average for sodium chloride you are cutting it really close to cost without profit in my opinion.

I think I would bump the numbers all the way around if I were bidding this job. As long as you know your break-even point, bid it how you feel comfortable. Good luck and let it snow.

We have a CD titled Quick Estimator for Snow & Ice Management for estimating time and material for jobs. It calculates per push, flat rate and seasonal pricing. Check it out on our website at www.profitsareus.com. It's simple, accurate and professional.


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

3500 dually with 810 power plower. And 12ft box plow. Using rock salt on lot. 70 dollars a ton costs. 18 a bag for calcium


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Your salt price seems low to me.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

This would go for less than $30,000 around me


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

Superior L & L;1496876 said:


> This would go for less than $30,000 around me


Here too, I would still be in the $35k range


----------



## agurdo17 (Sep 15, 2011)

well i figure im good at 39000 then as some of u guys are above me and some are below me. sounds good.


----------

